# 2017 Spring quilt block swap #2 -- Vegetable and Fruits



## Belfrybat

*Welcome to the sign up for the 2017 Spring Swap #2. We are running two concurrent swaps and you can sign up for one or both. This will be a Vegetable and Fruit Garden swap. Sign-ups will close Wednesday April 12th, and the mailing date will be Friday June 16th. That gives us over 2 months to make and mail the blocks and hopefully won’t overlap with the summer swap. *

*Block size and number:* The size of the blocks should be 12.5" inches square, so when sewn together they make a 12" inch block.

You will be making 1 block for each person who signs up + one extra for the hostess. The hostess block should be in the same theme as the main blocks, but not necessarily the same design.

Pattern & Fabric: The pattern for this swap is Nine Patch and Nine Patch Variations. You may make a simple nine patch or any patterns that splits the block into nine sections. There are no specified colours except to use fabrics containing fruits and veggies. Co-ordinating solid/tonal fabrics in bright colors can be used as an accent.

Here are some examples of nine patch variations:

*https://www.thespruce.com/diverse-patch-quilt-blocks-2821239*
*http://quilt.com/Blocks/NinePatchBlocks.html*

Please use 100% cotton if possible or no less than 50% cotton-poly blend. If you do use cotton-poly, please mark that on the label with your blocks.

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. Gets the sizing chemicals out and pre shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

*Other details: * The hostess for this swap will be *JlynnP* and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, to give her contact information. You will, in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

*Mailing:* When mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. USPS First Class package rate is cheaper than Priority by about three dollars and includes free tracking.

*Problems*: - We all understand that things happen that we are not expecting. If an emergency does arise, please let the hostess know as soon as possible so we can adapt for the rest of the group.

Remember, the goal of our swaps is to get to know each other better and build community besides sending and receiving some fabulous blocks. The more you participate in the discussion, the more fun all of us will have.


----------



## rjayne

#1
I have been patiently waiting for the swap as well, please sign me up!


----------



## Jlynnp

Thanks jayne I have you on the list. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## COSunflower

Please add me Judy for #2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

Yep, have fruit, will sew.  Sign me up!


----------



## Jlynnp

Thanks ladies, I have added you to the list. This is going to be fun!!


----------



## maxine

Me ! Me ! #4,, !! this will be awesome..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sign me up please


----------



## COSunflower

Bookworm  Did you sign up for the floral one too? I saw you mention something about it on the spring swap DISCUSSION thread but not on the actual Floral signup one. Might want to check it out? Can't have you being left out!!!!!! This is going to be fun!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I thought I did?


----------



## Belfrybat

Hello folks. Before I sign up for this swap I want to double check that the fabric I have will be acceptable since it has a black background. I went to JoAnn's this morning hoping to find something different since I had a 50% off coupon. But they only had three vegetable/fruit fabrics and one of those had black background. The other two would not have worked. 
If you think this will work, I will use bright fabrics for the other squares to help offset the black. My thought is to use these in the corners and maybe the center square. BTW, the squares on this fabric are 5", so will easily cut down to 4-1/2" for this swap.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Works for me definitely veggies.


----------



## COSunflower

LOVE that fabric!!! Some of mine has a black background also. I think it will work perfect with some brights along with it.


----------



## Calico Katie

Fine with me, I think vegetables use richer colors.


----------



## Meima6

Please sign me up, and I love that fabric!


----------



## Meima6

Oh I especially hope I get the onion, asparagus, eggplant, leek, and peas!!! Yum, yum!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, you all talked me into it. I think I'm #8. 
A warning, though -- I am only doing a simple nine patch for this swap. Besides the fact the fabric I am using can't be split any further, I want to be sure I can finish both swaps without stressing.

And Meima -- I'll do the best I can to meet your wish!


----------



## rjayne

Mine has black in it as well. And lots of bright colors


----------



## Meima6

Belfrybat said:


> Well, you all talked me into it. I think I'm #8.
> A warning, though -- I am only doing a simple nine patch for this swap. Besides the fact the fabric I am using can't be split any further, I want to be sure I can finish both swaps without stressing.
> 
> And Meima -- I'll do the best I can to meet your wish!


I think your fabric looks like seed packets, which I love! What a perfect 9 patch!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I love it!! I think one of mine has black in it.


----------



## Jlynnp

OK I show the following folks signed up:

rjayne
Cosunflower
calico katie
maxine
Mo Bookworm
meima 
belfry bat
and last jlynnp


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm glad to hear we'll be using some black in this. I have a corn on the cob print that I really like and it's on a black background. It's a largish print so I have to pull it out and measure to be sure but I know it will fit within a 4" square. I didn't want to be working on the florals and veggies at the same time so I've started the florals first - the fabric was already out and ready to go. As soon as those are done, it's time to start working in the garden!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

As of yet I have yet to find any vegetables and fruits fabric in 9 metal cabinets(think Granny's Jelly cabinets) or in 5 tall scrap bin hampers. So decided to do what I always do. Make my blocks unique and different. This way I use what I have.


----------



## Jlynnp

One of my fabrics has a black background and the others are bright so it should be pretty.


----------



## Calico Katie

You know, this swap is making its own rules as we go along. It wasn't planned, it just sort of happened. Then, it was going to be the spring type colors but decided it wanted to be richer colors with black. Can't wait to see what it tells us to do next!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I thought it was suppose to be fruits and vegetables 9 patch??
Wild, Bold, Free like Maxine suggested.


----------



## Jlynnp

Yeppers!!!


----------



## COSunflower

I think what Katie meant was that so much of the veggie fabric that we all have in our stashes has black in the background so even if other patch colors are wild and free we STILL have black in there somewhere!!! Not exactly what we intended in the beginning. LOL!!! Katie, I am doing my floral patches first also then working on the veggie/fruits. I would get too mixed up if I tried to do them both at once! HaHa!!! I'm using a pretty blue violet pattern fabric with a cream that has tiny violets on it too in a **** Fly pattern.


----------



## Calico Katie

Yes, I'm sorry if I wasn't clear.  I'm loving these colors!


----------



## rjayne

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I thought it was suppose to be fruits and vegetables 9 patch??
> Wild, Bold, Free like Maxine suggested.


Yep!!
Fruits and/or veggies. Wild and bold!! And of course 9 patch. 

It will be a nice contrast to the springy colors and flowers of the other swap.


----------



## Calico Katie

Well, boo hoo, I pulled out my corn fabric last night and it won't work for these blocks. The ears are too close together and a little longer than I remembered. But, if I have enough, it will be perfect for a border! I have a cherry print on white that has nice bright red cherries. Looks like I'll be using that instead.


----------



## HorseMom

I might have some veggie fabric if anyone is in need. I remember seeing some but would have too investigate some totes. Let me know and I'll look this weekend


----------



## maxine

Katie I'm so glad you are doing cherries!!! I love the look of cherries


----------



## Jlynnp

OMG Katie one of my fabrics has cherries as well, this is going to be fun!!!


----------



## maxine

Yahoo Judy!!!!


----------



## maxine

I'm still looking for my tomato fabric.. I KNOW I have some.. 
Are we still at 8 people??


----------



## rjayne

I believe we are still 8. 
We still have a few days left for signs ups so we could get more participates


----------



## Jlynnp

Yes still at 8.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Decided my blocks will go with whatever colors, fruits, and vegetables you ladies go with.
I think everybody will be surprised when they get my blocks.
Nary a fruit or vegetable fabric here.
Lots of florals, blenders,geometric designs, but not a fruit or vegetable.
Lots,lots, primary colors, purples,pinks,oranges,golds.
Surprises waiting to happen.


----------



## HorseMom

Sorry for the double post. Just want to make sure it's seen if there is interest.
If anyone wants to join but needs some fabric I have some I can send you if you help cover shipping. I can post pics if there's interest. I see a burgundy background with little ears or corn, little bunches of grapes, and a larger print with apples or pears. I might have more in my shed or still packed away in boxes. I have more fabric then I need. I'm more then happy to share since I can't participate.
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Decided my blocks will go with whatever colors, fruits, and vegetables you ladies go with.
> I think everybody will be surprised when they get my blocks.
> Nary a fruit or vegetable fabric here.
> Lots of florals, blenders,geometric designs, but not a fruit or vegetable.
> Lots,lots, primary colors, purples,pinks,oranges,golds.
> Surprises waiting to happen.


It should work. There are veggies in those colors. 
This will be a colorful quilt.


----------



## rjayne

I am doing good with time management with these spring swaps. I'm usually one who procrastinates. I have some blocks made for the veggie/fruit swap. Just waiting for the final number tomorrow to see if I have enough made. 
I haven't decided on the hostess block. I have a little time to work on that for both swaps. 
Perhaps this is where the procrastination comes in


----------



## maxine

You are awesome! I haven't started sewing yet for either swap but do have my Flowers picked out,, have a few fruits ready but still getting vegetables found.. darn tomato fabric is hiding somewhere!!


----------



## rjayne

I'm usually not this organized or quick to finish. I am surprising myself.


----------



## maxine

Mo I'm so intrigued to be seeing your blocks.. and you are correct it's going to be a bright cheerful quilt.. I am thinking on clearing space on one of my kitchen walls to display it.. WHEN I get it done.. now that could take a while!!!


----------



## rjayne

I didn't think of a wall hanging. That will be a great idea.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still ironing fabric. Have so much fabric to iron sigh. Asked my dad if I could borrow his clothes pressing machine.
The kind that dry cleaners use. Also put bug in his ear if he goes to another auction and finds a smaller one. Get it! I'm interested. Used to be I would send him to auctions to find me a do dad. Now I sent him, man with mission. lol


----------



## maxine

Mo I used to have one of those irons.. very handy..haven't seen one in ages...

Rjayne I love to use my smaller quilts as pieces of art.. I like to hang a smaller quilt on one wall in my front room & change to a different one at the beginning of each month. Sort of a theme like Valentine's or Easter... I also like to use them as tablecloths..


----------



## Jlynnp

I do think we have a total of 8 signed up.
rjayne
Co Sunflower
Calico Katie
Maxine
BelfryBat
MoBookworm1957
meima6
jlynnp

If I missed someone please let me know.


----------



## COSunflower

I've taken a break from sewing this week - too many interruptions of family and neighbors.  PLUS I have to get all 5 of the crocheted unicorns done for my grandkids by Sat. a.m.!!!! I'm babysitting 4 of them overnight this weekend so would like to be able to let them sleep with their unicorns Sat. night while waiting for the Easter Bunny...


----------



## maxine

Unicorns !! how cool is that !! You are a wonderful grandma,,, could you post a picture of the unicorns please??


----------



## Belfrybat

Yes please, unicorn pictures please. I love unicorns and really do believe they missed Noah's ark because they were too busy playing and having fun.


----------



## COSunflower

They are each about 2 ft. tall!!! I don't have the cable thing to put the pics from my phone onto my computer but I will send a picture to my granddaughter when they are done and have her put it on here for me.  I just have an old flip phone.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower I have the same kind of phone.. my husband has a fancy IPhone .. I can't even answer it.. too much for me!!!!

Well I FOUND my tomato fabric.. finally!! Geez I was about to think I had been hallucinating that I even had tomatoes!!.. whew


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ironing fabric just got easier. Thank Goodness for Dad. He took pity on me. Loaned me his clothes presser.
Did up 9 bins of fabric last night. I can almost see my bedroom floor empty of fabric.
Just have fabric left on desk chair loose, 5 more bins of fabric on top of vanity.
4 bins of fabric on sewing table and on sewing chair.


----------



## maxine

Way to go Mobookworm!! I remember Eleanor Burns used to use one on her shows.. especially when she made appliquied things.. I always wished I had one..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maxine,
Almost wants me go back to the beginning ones and repress them. I said almost.
Nah! I'll press as I put my blocks together.
Taking a small break. Strawberry thought she was being neglected.
She's sleeping on my lap now. I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## maxine

I'm assuming Strawberry is your cat.. if so I totally understand.. when cat decides they want attention, that is what happens.. they get petted!! Stand firm.. I bet your blocks will be gorgeous


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Actually Strawberry is half Beagle and half Jack Russell Terrier.
Her coloring is Strawberry Blonde.
She is 2 years old. 
She's the runt of the litter.


----------



## maxine

What a cute combination.. definitely stubborn.. but very sweet too.. don't blame you for taking the time to give her some "love".. that's why we have our pets.. unconditional love!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Happy Easter Everybody!
Ladies,
I have two bins of fabric left to iron.
Bless my dad for loaning me his clothes presser.
Got my patterns picked out,ready to start quilting again.


----------



## maxine

Good Job MO !! I am still deciding on a block for my fruits & vegetables,, I'll know when I see the right one..

In the meantime, I am washing fabric my cousin has given me,, so far 15 plastic bags full,,!! she decided she's NOT going to be sewing any more.. sold her Bernina,, sold her property, getting rid of everything and moving to Virginia to be by her eldest son,,, I'm not sure I could ever get rid of my sewing machine,, will probably be buried clutching it to my chest covered in fabric!! yep,,, good plan !! on that note,,

Happy Easter to Everyone !!


----------



## COSunflower

I couldn't imagine giving up my machine either Maxine!!!! I will be gone this weekend at my son's babysitting all of his little kiddos so won't start back on my blocks till Monday. I actually might have to take one day of pure REST though - LOL!!! The littles are ages 2, 4, and 7 Luckily Olivia, 14, will be helping me as they are ALL super active!!!  I will take pics of the unicorns.


----------



## maxine

I will be out of town this next week, so am not starting my sewing until I get back.. I know once I get started I won't want to stop,, 

CoSunflower have fun with those grandchildren,, I wish I had some but don't,, darn it.. my children just aren't coming thru in that department.. sigh, will have to start borrowing someone elses.. )


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maxine,
There are bunches of children who need love and little bit of spoiling.
I borrow my cousin's grandchildren till they turn 12. Then they think their to big for cuddling.Having my first grandchild in July.


----------



## Meima6

My grands are the greatest joy of my life now. I wish Grands on all of you!!! Borrowed ones are awesome too! I volunteer three days a week in my daughter's K/1 classroom. My husband volunteers the other two days. We are Poppy and Meima to those children.


----------



## COSunflower

Meima - It just warms my heart that you and your husband participate in your daughter's classroom each day!!! When I was teaching I became "Mom" or "Grandma" to many of my students - even at the middle school age. So many families are missing the generational contacts that WE took for granted as children. The majority of families are not the "original" nuclear family that started out - many step-parents, step-grandparents, boyfriends, girlfriends etc. and nobody seems to take a big active roll in the child's life. They are too busy fighting over whose fault it is, whose turn it is, etc. and the poor kids just fall by the wayside, growing up like little weeds on the side of the road. Affection and care is sorely missing in many children's lives. THANK YOU and your husband for the affection that you give your daughter's student. I bet that they LOVE their Meima and Poppy!!!!


----------



## Meima6

I have all the blocks laid out on my dining room table. I just keep moving them around. My husband is fascinated with where they come from. Thank you again to everyone!


----------



## Meima6

Thank you COSu flower. I feel that you and I are kindred spirits.


----------



## Meima6

I love this swap team. You are precious.


----------



## Belfrybat

I washed and dried the fabric for this swap yesterday. Will iron it today and make a test block. I'm of two minds: a simple nine patch or something slightly more involved using hourglass blocks. More HSTs! We'll see....

ETA: I found this in my stash yesterday. To me it looks a bit like leaf lettuce so I thought I'd use it in the block to help tone down the brightness.


----------



## Calico Katie

Looks like lettuce to me, Belfry!


----------



## maxine

Yep looks like lettuce to me too!! I like it very much  Missouri Star Quilt Company is offering some cute vegetable & fruit fabrics on sale today.. I'm very tempted to buy a couple of yards of the tossed mixed veg/fruits for sashing & borders.. sigh.. like I need more fabric!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine - you can never ever have too much fabric. And if you don't buy it, what on earth will you do for borders? Yup, I'm a fabric enabler. 

Ah, pits! Now you made me go look. I'm not buying any, but if I were, I'd probably go with the natural tossed fruits and veggies.


----------



## maxine

Ah Thanks Belfry,, that is exactly the one I was considering... along with the 10" squares...  yep..


----------



## COSunflower

Was going to start on my veggie squares today but have been cleaning house. My Bandon son is coming this afternoon to visit and get more stuff from the farm since it sold. No Maxine, Jess isn't coming - Boo Hoo!!! She has to work at the coffee shop today and tomorrow. Last night as I was looking at my floral blocks and ironing fabric for the veggie blocks I realized how MUCH I LOVE my blue/lavendar floral blocks....they are just "my color" and a quilt of them would look so good in my bedroom...SO - How much time do we have for the swaps this time? I think I might make some more florals and keep the blue/lavendar ones that I was going to mail Monday!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> I washed and dried the fabric for this swap yesterday. Will iron it today and make a test block. I'm of two minds: a simple nine patch or something slightly more involved using hourglass blocks. More HSTs! We'll see....
> 
> ETA: I found this in my stash yesterday. To me it looks a bit like leaf lettuce so I thought I'd use it in the block to help tone down the brightness.
> 
> View attachment 59760


looks kinda like Artichoke to me.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sunflower --  I miss the old icons we used to have -- I wanted to use the roll on the floor laughing one.

You have until June 16th., so there is plenty of time to make another set of blocks. But please post a pic of the ones you are keeping if you do make more. Actually I can relate to your dilemma as I was in a wall hanging swap on another board a few months ago and liked the hanging I made so much I kept it.


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> looks kinda like Artichoke to me.


That will work just as well -- each to her own interpretation. The fabric is actually from the "Isle of Enchantment" line from Connecting Threads, so I have no idea what it is supposed to be. As I remember it also came in purple and gold.


----------



## COSunflower

I don't feel so bad now Belfrybat!!! LOL!!! I just have an old flip top granny phone and no cord for it to my computer to post pics.  The next time my granddaughter comes to visit I will have HER take photos and post them for me.  When I send my blocks I will send a couple scraps of the fabric that I used for you.


----------



## Calico Katie

I mentioned using some cherry fabric I had but apparently I used it on something else because I could only find one little piece. I have another fruit filled fabric to use though and I've chosen my pattern. I'll be out of town until May 1st and I'm planning on working on both sets of blocks while I'm away. So, when I take off Monday morning it will be hasta la vista, baby! Yeah, me and Arnold, we're thisclose.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## maxine

ALRIGHTY Katie!! You and Arnold Enjoy your time away.. and if you see something I need, please get it for me..


----------



## COSunflower

I have 3 hrs to kill this evening watching my Sunday favorite programs so will get the fabric cut out for my veggies blocks at the same time! Cut out the pieces for the second set of floral blocks this afternoon since I'm keeping the first set... They are ready for sewing tomorrow.  I have so many bits and pieces of veggies and fruits to use up that it will be interesting to see the blocks that I come up with finished! I am using the same **** Fly pattern as the floral blocks that I made - and easy, simple, fast 9 patch variation!!!


----------



## HorseMom

COSunflower I understand you keeping the blocks. Had I had time to make more Jacob's Ladder blocks I would have kept the ones I made. Those were the harder for me to part with. Then CT has discontinued the volcano batik. How many years later I finally found more!!! I can't wait to see pics of them


----------



## maxine

I haven't started these blocks yet.. have been pondering them though..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Have no fruit or vegetables fabrics. 
But never fear I have my blocks in mind.
My blocks will go with everything and will be different from everybody.
Hopefully everybody will get the humor.


----------



## Jlynnp

Can't wait to see what you come up with MoBookworm!!


----------



## COSunflower

I'm a third of the way done with my veggie blocks!!! Hoping to finish up my florals tomorrow - depending on when my company gets here and how long they stay.... then back to the veggies!!! Mobookworm - I can HARDLY wait to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## maxine

Mo I have an idea of what you are doing & I think it will be awesome & fun... 

I am still pondering which block pattern to use.. I'm thinking the Shoofly like CoSunflower chose will be what I'll go with.. I have rounded up all my fabrics.. have 10 different ones, so need to think how to incorporate a little of each.. going to be too fun!!


----------



## maxine

Katie I found some Cherry Fabric in my storage unit!! Along with blackberries, raspberries,, and Figs .. whew.. now to figure out how in incorporate these with all the other fruits & veggies I already had located in my sewing room.. not sure all the colors go well with each other, might be a kind of crazy look!! 

How are the rest of you doing?? Are Fruits & Vegetables crowding into your dreams?? They are mine,, sometimes I wake up feeling like I've been in a Disney movie with them all dancing around trying to know where to place themselves in the block.!! I am almost finished with the Flower Swap blocks so can start on these soon.. Maybe they will settle down and stop being a crazed Fruit and Vegetable whirling salad!!


----------



## Belfrybat

The fabric is washed and pattern chosen. That's it for me right now. BUT with less than 6 weeks to go, I've given myself a soft deadline of next Friday (the 12th) to have these babies done. Notice I said "soft".


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maxine, 
Let's just say my blocks will be different.
Hope you all like them. Have warped Army sense of humor.
I'm having fun with them now.
Floral ones too.


----------



## Calico Katie

I am back! Had a great time with my son and did very little sewing. I cut the fabric for my florals and sewed a few seams but didn't get to my fruits. My personal deadline to have both sets finished is Monday, May 22nd. I want to have them mailed before June 1st. I think May is going to be a great month!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been dimpling today.


----------



## maxine

Alrighty Mo!! I"m not sure what dimpling is but as long as it fun..!! Can hardly wait to see what you've done.. keeping us in suspense! geez

I started playing with my fruits & vegetables yesterday.. am NOT liking any of them together... sigh... maybe a couple,,, will try again today,,,


----------



## COSunflower

I just did veggies in my blocks but they are ALMOST done!!!! I should finish them up tomorrow or tonight!!!! Just make it simple and fun Maxine!!! The **** Fly pattern is really easy to work with and I do my blocks assembly line so that it works up fast. The main thing is to have FUN with it!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am looking at seed catalog to get my fruit and vegetables.
Still dimpling.


----------



## Belfrybat

Are you using buttons with the dimpling? I did a small stool before and decided never again. Getting the needle through the padding and fabric and tying it off so the dimples were the same depth was a nightmare. You have my admiration.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Are you using buttons with the dimpling? I did a small stool before and decided never again. Getting the needle through the padding and fabric and tying it off so the dimples were the same depth was a nightmare. You have my admiration.


Ahh! No but good guess.


----------



## rjayne

Just waiting to go to town so I can go to the post office. Figured I still have time so haven't rushed to get there in the limited hours they are open. 

Keep smiling


----------



## COSunflower

Just mailed off my floral blocks to Belfrybat!!! Will be mailing off my veggie blocks on Monday!!! This has been SO much fun!!! Can hardly wait till the summer swap - red/white/blue???


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Summer is ice cream, kites, bubbles, lemonade,fishing,gardening but okay with red white and blue.
Found fruit and vegetable fabric but not much.
Having so much fun with one block it's a little bit (okay, a lot larger) than the others.
Don't have a lot of fruit and vegetable so will do 9 patch within a 9 patch block.
For some reason Floral blocks don't like me this time.
But I just keep plugging away at them.


----------



## COSunflower

I just said red, white and blue because I looked back at our original poll. Thinking that Independence Day is such an important day BUT it IS also a day of fun - like you said MO - icecream, kites, bubbles, lemonade etc. !!! It made me think that it would be really fun to incorporate ALL of that into our summer blocks in some way...Is it possible??? It would be such a JOYFUL summer quilt!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Independence Day is my oldest son's birthday.
Labor Day is the youngest son's birthday.


----------



## Jlynnp

Man you ladies are way ahead of me!! My sister has been here for the last week so sewing sort of went by the way. Never fear I will get with the program starting tomorrow. Hope to have all done by next weekend.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> Man you ladies are way ahead of me!! My sister has been here for the last week so sewing sort of went by the way. Never fear I will get with the program starting tomorrow. Hope to have all done by next weekend.


Not by the look of my sewing room. lol! I'm way behind.


----------



## COSunflower

My blocks are ready to mail tomorrow!!!!! I've been lucky - no interruptions this past week!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hopefully quilting all day tomorrow.
Strawberry is going outside.
She's sleeping pretty good at night after laying in the sun all day today. Peaceful ahh!


----------



## COSunflower

Mailed my veggie blocks off this afternoon!!! The conf. number is in my billfold so will post it the next time I'm on the computer. NOW I am going to concentrate on getting my garden started!!!! How is everyone else doing with their blocks? Is the end date June 15th? Judy, there were 8 participants right? I want to make sure that I sent enough blocks!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Yes we have 8 folks participating in the swap.


----------



## Jlynnp

CO Sunflower I got your blocks today, they are very nice, love them. How is everyone doing on theirs?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm dimpling.
Sitting here reading HT. Working on blocks as we speak.
Having so much fun with these blocks.
Just about done with other blocks.(Floral)
Hope you all like these?


----------



## Jlynnp

I will cut out my veggie and fruit blocks tomorrow and should be done Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait to see everyones!


----------



## Belfrybat

I made up a test block with hour glass blocks on the side. Not sure I like it or not. With how strong the focus fabric is, I might go with a simple nine patch with the green "lettuce" fabric I posted earlier in the side squares. It would tone down the brightness. The test block I did made me want to put on sunglasses. OTOH, I finished the hostess block with some veg/fruit strips I had and really like that one.


----------



## maxine

I finished my practice block.. see a couple of changes I want to make, but like the block in general.. if all goes well I'll be able to mail them next week, and it isn't even June yet!!!

I very much like the summer ideas you ladies suggested..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been doing lettering today.
Having fun with these blocks.
Yesterday worked on dimpling,, these are fun.
Mixed medium quilt blocks.
Still think they will go with everyone's blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

I finished mine up today. Now I can go away for a few days and have foot surgery when I return with no worries about getting this all done!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry you are having surgery, Judy. Prayers for a speedy recovery.
I've finished my veggie blocks -- just have to label them and mail them. They are simple 9 patches since the focus fabric lent itself to that arrangement. I'm not really keen on them, but they should blend in well with the other blocks, at least that is my hope.


----------



## maxine

Yes Judy enjoy your time away and prayers for a speedy recovery.. wish you didn't have to go thru this surgery..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Good Luck on the surgery.


----------



## COSunflower

Hope you heal FAST and WELL Judy!!!!!!! Keep us updated. I will say extra prayers for you!!!


----------



## maxine

The fabrics I had just weren't working together, so I broke down & purchased some fruit & vegetable fabrics.. fat quarters of several so am now have lots of fun putting the blocks together.. each block has 11 fruits and 7 vegetables,, very colorful !! am thinking about what to do for the hostess block.. something different..  very much looking forward to seeing all of you ladies fruits & vegetable blocks.!!. I am wanting to put this quilt on the wall in my kitchen.. CoSunflower was correct.. just let loose and enjoy making the blocks.. yep,,


----------



## Jlynnp

Belfrybat said:


> Sorry you are having surgery, Judy. Prayers for a speedy recovery.
> I've finished my veggie blocks -- just have to label them and mail them. They are simple 9 patches since the focus fabric lent itself to that arrangement. I'm not really keen on them, but they should blend in well with the other blocks, at least that is my hope.


Mine are a simple 9 patch as well. Like you the fabrics just worked best with that design. I can't wait to see all of the blocks together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

My mother says "I am being unkind to you ladies", just telling you clues.
So to make my mother happy.And so I will stop hearing about it.
I will give bigger hints.
9 patch with particular word in center.
surrounding blocks will have something to do with center block.
By the way my mother doesn't quilt either.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> The fabrics I had just weren't working together, so I broke down & purchased some fruit & vegetable fabrics.. fat quarters of several so am now have lots of fun putting the blocks together.. each block has 11 fruits and 7 vegetables,, very colorful !! am thinking about what to do for the hostess block.. something different..  very much looking forward to seeing all of you ladies fruits & vegetable blocks.!!. I am wanting to put this quilt on the wall in my kitchen.. CoSunflower was correct.. just let loose and enjoy making the blocks.. yep,,


Making mine into table covering, wall hanging.


----------



## maxine

Wow! *Mo* that sounds interesting  but not a big hint.. hmmmmm .. well we already knew it was a 9 patch.. _*Words*_.. very ambitious and NOT at all what I thought you were doing.. very intriguing, plus that dimpling situation ??? tell your Mom she was NO help in this matter..  Plus now after you said about the backs being untidy, I keep looking at mine and hoping they will be okay.. I'm trying to be good... 

I'm hoping to do the wall hanging and have some left over for a table runner.. I think these are going to be so cute..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Wow! *Mo* that sounds interesting  but not a big hint.. hmmmmm .. well we already knew it was a 9 patch.. _*Words*_.. very ambitious and NOT at all what I thought you were doing.. very intriguing, plus that dimpling situation ??? tell your Mom she was NO help in this matter..  Plus now after you said about the backs being untidy, I keep looking at mine and hoping they will be okay.. I'm trying to be good...
> 
> I'm hoping to do the wall hanging and have some left over for a table runner.. I think these are going to be so cute..


I'll tell what you said Maxine.
Been over taking pictures at parents house.
So at least some of the blocks will be semi accurate.
Dad says oh my gosh when I took one picture in particular. lol!


----------



## COSunflower

Boy oh Boy Mo!!!!! You really have me curious now!!! Do the pictures have something do do with the blocks??? Everyone's blocks sound so wonderful that I sure hope that MY blocks aren't BORING!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Not worrying about the backs, it is what it is.lol! Yes, the pictures have to do with blocks.
Still dimpling, lettering on the blocks. Mother said to tell what dimpling does.
Dimpling makes texture on the blocks. Kinda makes flat blocks not flat.
They're not 3 D, more like added dimensions.


----------



## Belfrybat

Now you've gone and done it! All of us will be on pins and needles until we get the blocks! I have an idea your's will be the center block on our projects!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Now you've gone and done it! All of us will be on pins and needles until we get the blocks! I have an idea your's will be the center block on our projects!


Don't tell me. Tell my mother!
I was happy giving little hints.
I got my revenge tonight, my dad told mother she had to make me a quilt block. lol
My mother owns no needles,thread,or fabric. Guess who does her mending.
So I gave her fabric, needles, thread. Showed her simple pattern left her and dad looking over the pattern.
Blind leading blind there.
What you did with your footstool is called tufting. And you're right it is hard to get the buttons just right.
What I do when I do tufting is mark the depth on a pencil. Then I poke the pencil in the hole where the button
is going at the right depth.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've posted a threat to begin discussion of the upcoming summer block swap. Tell all your friends and neighbours as it would be lovely to have more people participating.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/discussion-2017-summer-quilt-block-swap.562974/


----------



## Calico Katie

I'll be washing my fabric this weekend and begin cutting for my veggie/fruit blocks. So glad that nine patches are acceptable because it looks like that's what I'll be making, too. It seems like I've been all thumbs for the past month and a lot of what I've been working on I've had to rip out and restitch, rip out and restitch, so I'm going back to the basics.  I think this will make a great throw size quilt to snuggle under. I just have to decide whether to keep it or gift it.


----------



## Belfrybat

My blocks are on their way. Should be there Wednesday. Now I need to finish the floral blocks.


----------



## maxine

I have 4 blocks finished and the other 4 cut out and ready to sew,, Still deciding on how to make the Hostess block.. I love all the fruits & Vegetables.. they look so cool together.. !!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I got Belfrybat's blocks yesterday, they are lovely!!


----------



## rjayne

You should see mine by Thursday. I sent them yesterday


----------



## COSunflower

Have you heard from Meima6 yet?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
I have 4 online finals next week.
I will check in when I can.
My quilt blocks are beside me so I can work on them when I start to stress.
Wish me luck on finals, Forsenic Crime Scene, Hemetology, (blood),Cooking with Spices,Search and Seizure.


----------



## Belfrybat

COSunflower said:


> Have you heard from Meima6 yet?


Not yet, but she wasn't active on the last swap but sent her blocks in and on time. I have a feeling she's not a chatty person, which is fine.

ETA--Oops! I answered on the wrong thread! Sorry, Judy.



MoBookworm1957 said:


> Ladies,
> I have 4 online finals next week.


Yikes! Prayers heading you way. And what an eclectic array of courses you are taking!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Not yet, but she wasn't active on the last swap but sent her blocks in and on time. I have a feeling she's not a chatty person, which is fine.
> 
> ETA--Oops! I answered on the wrong thread! Sorry, Judy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! Prayers heading you way. And what an eclectic array of courses you are taking!


Crime scene, Hemetology, Search and Seizure pertained to my MOS in the Army(job).
Law Enforcement for promotion and I wanted to study at the Body Farm in Tennessee.
They only take the best of the best. 
The cooking class is because I like to cook. And I needed a class to rest my mind after the other classes.
Only need 20 more hours for my degree, this time. Next semester classes are Hidden Evidence, Microbiology,Pure Poisons of the 19th and 20th Centuries and Baking Class


----------



## COSunflower

What interesting classes!!!! I bet you will do well on your tests. Just take your time and think each question thru - and then do it again.  Hopefully they are timed tests!!! I am so anxious to see your blocks - you really have me stumped! LOL!!!


----------



## HorseMom

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Crime scene, Hemetology, Search and Seizure pertained to my MOS in the Army(job).
> Law Enforcement for promotion and I wanted to study at the Body Farm in Tennessee.
> They only take the best of the best.
> The cooking class is because I like to cook. And I needed a class to rest my mind after the other classes.
> Only need 20 more hours for my degree, this time. Next semester classes are Hidden Evidence, Microbiology,Pure Poisons of the 19th and 20th Centuries and Baking Class


I hope I'm not the only one with a twisted sense of humor! Crime scene, hemetology, pure poison and wanting to work at the body farm! Just what are you cooking?!?!?  Very interesting topics, and I've seen some cool pics from body farms. That stuff is fascinating! Good luck
Heidi


----------



## MoBookworm1957

HorseMom said:


> I hope I'm not the only one with a twisted sense of humor! Crime scene, hemetology, pure poison and wanting to work at the body farm! Just what are you cooking?!?!?  Very interesting topics, and I've seen some cool pics from body farms. That stuff is fascinating! Good luck
> Heidi


Nah, I have twisted Army sense of humor. Got my Hidden Evidence workbook today in mail. All 9 inches thick. I want to take classes from the body farm in Tennessee. And they only take the top 2% in my classes. Still waiting on the rest of my class books.
Still going to try to squeeze in another class or two of cooking school if possible.


----------



## Jlynnp

MoBook I think you and I would get along quite well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

As i sit here reading HT tonight, am working on fruit and vegetable block.
Dang there is a lot of little boxes on this block.
And I didn't even pick a difficult fruit or vegetable either.
If you ladies don't happen to like my block after this swap.
Please inform me and I will send you something different.


----------



## maxine

Oh Mo I am so looking forward to your block.. I know it's going to be wonderful...
Also I am very impressed by the classes you are taking.. I think they sound very interesting... I have always wanted to go to college but never got the chance.. now I'm too old and on a different path.. keep us posted as to your progress..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Oh Mo I am so looking forward to your block.. I know it's going to be wonderful...
> Also I am very impressed by the classes you are taking.. I think they sound very interesting... I have always wanted to go to college but never got the chance.. now I'm too old and on a different path.. keep us posted as to your progress..


Maxine,
I'm sending my blocks regardless. But for some reason you're not happy with them, I will replace with something else.
I'm having so much fun with these blocks.
As for my class I had paid for these classes in 2009. But unfortunately, life got in the way and I couldn't take the classes.
So this year, finishing my degree is on my bucket list. Also beings I was forced into retirement due to events beyond my control means I wouldn't be able to use these new skills in the Army. But I am finishing my degree regardless. I am going to be 60 years old in October you are never to old to learn. There is a woman in one of my classes this semester who is 86 years old. She's working on her Master's degree.She does 1 class at a time. Sometimes 2.


----------



## maxine

Wow!! that is totally awesome.. I am proud of you.. it's great to have a bucket list and meet those goals.. way cool !! I've been going to the gym to get stronger & healthier.. I'll be 70 yrs old in December...where do the years go ???!!! here are some cool words that are on the bulletin board..

Goals are the Bridges that Span our Dreams

You GO Lady!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Mo I am sure we will all love your blocks! I have half of them here already, can't wait until they are all here.


----------



## Jlynnp

I still haven't heard from Meima6. I have mine, BelfryBat's, CO's and Rjayne's


----------



## maxine

I am working on the Hostess block.. all the others are done.. plan on mailing on the 1st when I get paid...


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- you sent your blocks to me by Priority Mail which is the most expensive way. Now that first class parcels are tracked, you might consider using a regular brown Kraft mailer and sending First Class. Cost is $3.53 -- less than half of Priority. 
If I don't hear from Meima6 by Monday, I'll send her an e-mail.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
I have my first final at 0900 hours Monday morning.
I plan on sending blocks in by Friday if not completely brain dead.
After I have much needed nap.
My friend Rick and my cousin Vicki are watching Strawberry for me.
Because I don't function well after finals.
Future daughter in law is confined to bed rest.
She's having Braxton- Hicks contractions. 
Between now and the next 6 weeks we will have first grandchild.


----------



## maxine

Thanks Belfry.. I did know about the other envelopes, but couldn't make it into the bigger town to purchase them, and wanted to get them mailed while I could, so went ahead & used priority.. my little town doesn't have much for shopping choices.. I will be going shopping next week into Roseburg and plan on picking up several envelopes then.. I do appreciate your concern though.. 

Mo you've got a lot all happening at once.. very exciting about the new grandchild!!!! Please keep us posted & we'll need pictures too!!


----------



## COSunflower

I'll be praying for you Mo!!!!! I'm glad that you have someone to watch Strawberry so that she won't be on your mind at the same time.  The blocks are due till the 15th I think so don't stress about them either. You can always mail them the following Monday after finals week!!! Take care - keep hydrated and try to get enough sleep at night!!! Eat lots of protein to keep your brain going - carbs will give a short term result but for the long haul - protein!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I finished the first half of my final. Second half of final starts at 1530 hours. Starts in about hour and half my time.
Eating lunch now. Sitting here working on blocks to rest my mind.so glad I make prepare ahead freezer meals.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I finished the first half of my final. Second half of final starts at 1530 hours. Starts in about hour and half my time.
> Eating lunch now. Sitting here working on blocks to rest my mind.so glad I make prepare ahead freezer meals.
> First final finished eating ice cream.


----------



## Calico Katie

I just got my blocks mailed and they should get there by Friday!


----------



## maxine

rooting for you Mo,, sounds like you are doing well... keep us posted..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I will probably be close to deadline with my blocks.
With finals and lab finals too.
Working every minute I get on them


----------



## maxine

I finished the Hostess block.. get paid tomorrow so hope to mail them on Friday..


----------



## Jlynnp

I got Calico Katies squishy today, very nice!!


----------



## maxine

Judy I Mailed my blocks today.. should be there by Monday.. this has been such a fun swap.. can't wait to see all the other fruits & vegetables!! I included a couple of extra $$ just in case you need to pay for more postage.. it happens sometimes..


----------



## COSunflower

The end is getting near!!!! I am so excited to see everyone's blocks too!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Finals are over for now.
Strawberry is home.
She hasn't let me out of her sight since she got home.
She's bouncing all over the living room cause she knows I'm eating Frito's.
Her favorite people snack besides raw carrots.
I get three Frito's to her 1.
We both slept well last night on the love seat.
Correction she slept well snuggled up with me on love seat.
Till she stretched.
When I woke this morning she was hogging my pillow .u7hy(strawberry says hey).
Going to start sizing blocks today. Trimming them up, sewing them together.


----------



## maxine

Enjoy your peaceful day with Strawberry.. and the blocks... I bet they are going to be awesome!


----------



## Jlynnp

I think everyone will be very pleased with this swap.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sign up for the summer block swap here: https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/2017-summer-quilt-block-swap-starts-now.563390/


----------



## Jlynnp

Maxine's squishy came today. Very nice.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Mother. Strawberry are being a pain in the rear today.
So you ladies decided.
If you want me to tell you what I'm doing to my fruit and vegetables blocks.
I will tell you there is thread involved. Bright colors, shapes, my rendition to fruits and vegetables.
There are words on some of the blocks besides the middle block.
There is also tongue in cheek puns involved.
Or do you want me show you practice block that didn't make the grade.


----------



## maxine

Mo can hardly wait to see your blocks.. they sound so interesting.. PUNS !!?? How cool !! Nope,, don't want to see them now,, want to wait and have them be a surprise with all the others. You have been working so hard on them and I know we are going to like them..


----------



## Jlynnp

I am so excited to see them, don't spoil our fun by showing us something first - just surprise us.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have everyone except Mo and Meima's and both of them are working on them and should be here shortly.


----------



## Meima6

My "raspberry patch" blocks are in the mail today. 

However.....before vacation my fabric looked like raspberries. After vacation, the raspberries look like clover tops.  So, I am making another set of blocks to send to the folks in the swap. Everyone is signed up for the summer swap except Calico Kate. If she doesn't join, then maybe she can privately send her address and I can get it to her that way. I'll cover all of the extra postage.

I guess I really did need a vacation. I will understand totally, if you need to hold my blocks until the new ones arrive.


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 -- no need to do that as far as I'm concerned. If they looked like raspberries to you, they probably will to the rest of us. Besides clover blossoms are wonderfully edible. I love them in salads -- they add a touch of sweetness.


----------



## maxine

Oh Meima6 don't' worry about making another set of blocks.. I bet yours are very pretty and cool! I actually had my doubts about my blocks but they are what I ended up making and they made me happy as I made them.. they are fruits & vegetables,, looking forward to seeing your clover raspberries!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I also agree I am sure your blocks will look great with everything. I love clover blossoms and ate them regularly as a child. There is no need for another set of blocks. I think we are all in agreement.


----------



## COSunflower

Remember Meima6 - We are NOT perfectionists here - just a great group of friends having fun and sharing with our quilting buddies!!! I am SURE that your blocks will be FINE!!!! Don't go to the trouble of making us more - use that energy on your summer blocks!!!  I think ALL of us second guess our sewing choices and worry that our blocks will not be up to par! After hearing about everyone elses, AFTER I sent mine off thank goodness, I've been thinking "Oh my gosh! My blocks are going to look so PLAIN!" Even though they looked good to me when I made them. LOL!!! We will LOVE your blocks because they were made with love and your sweetness.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Memia36,
I am sure they will be fine.
mine are fun, uniquely mine.
Go for it girlfriend, roll with the flow.
I figure if mine isn't upside down and backward. It's all good.
Okay ladies,
Need ideas for unconventional baby shower for my first grandchild.
So far I have made gender neutral shorts and shirt outfit.
Marvel comics bibs, burp cloths,baby fence rail,star quilt.
Monkeys,sloths 2 and 3 toed nightgowns,2 hooded towels in yellow on one side white on the other with green binding(gender neutral)2 wash clothes to match hooded towels.
Monkey, sloths(2&3 toed) in tree, fox in one corner and prickly preteen hedge hog in the other corner.
My family is giving my oldest son a Surprise Baby Shower Sunday.
Baby Estelle can now be born any time after the 26 of June. Mama is on bed rest. Prickly preteen hedge hog daughter is being pain in butt.OS is nervous and on pins and needles.
And I have started finals labs. 
Stress not me. lol!


----------



## Calico Katie

Meima6, your blocks sound fine to me! I might end up putting all my floral and veggie blocks together for one big summery top. I'll have to play with them first, though.


----------



## COSunflower

I can hardly wait to see what they all look like!!! I'm trying to find all of my past swap blocks to start mixing and matching to them to begin my Christmas quilts for family.  When it is too dang hot to be outside this summer I will be having fun with Christmas projects!!!


----------



## COSunflower

The Hallmark channel always has "Christmas in July" - a month of past Christmas movies to get you in the mood. LOL!!! Perfect time to work on my quilts while watching them!!!


----------



## maxine

What a fun idea Kim!! I might do that too!! Cool


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Ladies,
I have asked Judy to send me your addresses so I can mail your blocks to you individually.
Life gets in the way sometimes.
Poor planning on my part is the main culprit.
Not just finals, labs, the military,but life too.
I haven't heard anything from my special guy since the Americans were killed in Iraq.
That's the Military part. Have to be extra strong for the spouses of his unit. As an Army veteran, some of them seem
to think the Unit Commander and myself are hiding something from them.
I served with His Unit Commander when he was a 2nd Lt. And just because I'm an Army veteran, and considered his lady in the chain of command doesn't mean that I know any more than they do.
Hence the poor planning on my part.
I have some Doctor's appointments and tests coming up in the next week or so that will take a little bit of time too.
My new grandchild will be here before I know it.
I know you ladies, will understand why my blocks took longer than expected when you get your block.
Thanks for understanding.
Haven't decided yet if staying in Summer swap yet.
I know what my Honey would say. Woman, you get to quilting every thing else can wait. I have quilt stuff at my apartment, his house, barn. I have garden at my place. We have couple of acres at his place. But we feed more people at his place. Including unit food pantry. Nobody goes hungry especially the kids.
Well,except for me,(him), the garden, and the grandchildren(his,mine are ours)


----------



## Jlynnp

Meima I got your blocks and they are lovely!! I think everyone will like them. As per MoBookworm's request I will send everyone address to her so she can mail out the blocks as soon as she finishes. I am sure these are going to be well worth waiting for.

As for the other blocks I will get them sorted and in the mail by Friday. Today I am finishing up cutting the strips for a quilt for my Great Nephew to be and tomorrow is a Dr appointment. If I can get them sorted today they will all go out tomorrow on my way to the Dr. This has been so enjoyable being the hostess for this swap. Everyone's blocks are wonderful and this will make a great project.

I like the idea of combining the blocks from both swaps to make one beautiful quilt, I just may do that myself.


----------



## maxine

Mo you are amazing with your projects.. I like them theme of all the baby things.. way cool.. and PLEASE stay in the summer block swap,, also,, let us know when you hear from your Special Guy.. sure hope all is okay with him and all his guys... being military is stressful in it's self.. my son is in Navy, MA..stationed in Bahrain.. okay at this duty but the year he served in AFG made my hair turn grey and eyes twitch.. 

Yes life can throw us loops.. hang tough..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Mo you are amazing with your projects.. I like them theme of all the baby things.. way cool.. and PLEASE stay in the summer block swap,, also,, let us know when you hear from your Special Guy.. sure hope all is okay with him and all his guys... being military is stressful in it's self.. my son is in Navy, MA..stationed in Bahrain.. okay at this duty but the year he served in AFG made my hair turn grey and eyes twitch..
> 
> Yes life can throw us loops.. hang tough..


Military life is tough in normal times. But now things are screwy at best.
We have untried Commander in Chief, we are uncertain about our Commander in Chief.
Being super busy keeps me from worrying excessively.
Besides this is my year to use it, finish it, or get rid of it, recycle it.
So far I have emptied 2 large hampers of yarn.
2 large hampers of fabric scraps went into part of Project Linus Quilts, coverlets.
What I am making for my grandchildren, I just make for local charities.
I have made 5 finished afghans, have 2 sets of 36 Granny Squares ready to be finished into 2 more afghans.
I got home about a hour ago. Still haven't heard from my special guy.


----------



## Calico Katie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Military life is tough in normal times. But now things are screwy at best. We have untried Commander in Chief, we are uncertain about our Commander in Chief. ... .


I come from a military family and you're so right, it can be tough. That last guy in the White House had zero military interest or experience with disastrous results. In fact, I was trying to remember the last President who did have true military experience and I guess that was George H. W. Bush. I hope you hear from your special guy soon. I think the waiting without knowing can be the hardest part so staying busy does help.


----------



## Calico Katie

maxine said:


> ... my son is in Navy, MA..stationed in Bahrain.. okay at this duty but the year he served in AFG made my hair turn grey and eyes twitch..


When my grandson was in the Army, my stomach was in a knot the whole time but he's out now. I have a step-grandson in the Navy but he's still stateside. He enlisted a year ago and they've been training him in computers so I'm hoping that will keep him out of harm's way. I pray for all these kids all the time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Calico Katie said:


> I come from a military family and you're so right, it can be tough. That last guy in the White House had zero military interest or experience with disastrous results. In fact, I was trying to remember the last President who did have true military experience and I guess that was George H. W. Bush. I hope you hear from your special guy soon. I think the waiting without knowing can be the hardest part so staying busy does help.


I'm third generation Army. First generation female. I keep thinking no news is good news. But the waiting is hard for an old veteran like me. But newbie's families the waiting is unbearable.. The names have been released. My guy is 15 days out pass his patrol. Which means they are 15 days late coming back in secure area. My prayers and thoughts are with all our military world wide in this time of turmoil. Everything I had put together on the blocks, had to be taken apart. They were so screwy, upside down,backwards just a mess.


----------



## Jlynnp

I mailed out the rest of the blocks today so they should be arriving between Sat and Monday. I think you ladies will all be happy with everything. I know MoBookworm will be seeing out her blocks as soon as they are ready. 

My Father and Grandfather were both in the Army, my Father was a disabled veteran. I have an Uncle who served with General Patton and a cousin who retired as a Gunnery Sgt in the Marines. My DH is a Marine and served 2 tours of Vietnam as a dog handler, walking point with a dog on a 20 ft lead searching for Mines, Booby Traps and Trip wires - they were an experimental unit and they were the precursor to todays Explosive dogs. In fact we went to see Megan Leavey this past weekend and it was emotionally heartbreaking for DH as he had to leave his dog behind in Vietnam as the military considered them excess equipment and either euthanized them or gave then to the Vietnamese who probably served them for dinner.


----------



## Jlynnp

Thought I would share some pictures from this years get together in North Carolina. It stared 14 years ago as a party for the guys who served with DH. Since then it has grown to include all military folks in the area and doh handlers from all branches of the military and all conflicts. If any of you would be interested in joining us in Hamptonville, NC next year let me know and I will get the information to you when it becomes available.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> Thought I would share some pictures from this years get together in North Carolina. It stared 14 years ago as a party for the guys who served with DH. Since then it has grown to include all military folks in the area and doh handlers from all branches of the military and all conflicts. If any of you would be interested in joining us in Hamptonville, NC next year let me know and I will get the information to you when it becomes available.
> View attachment 60457


Beautiful!


----------



## maxine

Oh Mo my heart goes out to you,, gut wrenching and yes the not knowing is the worst,, prayers for you and all the rest of his unit.. damn !!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Oh Mo my heart goes out to you,, gut wrenching and yes the not knowing is the worst,, prayers for you and all the rest of his unit.. damn !!


Thank you, maxine.
Finishing up last tongue in cheek block this morning.
Then I will take pictures of all blocks to go in my Quilt Index Binder.
This way hopefully I don't make the mistake of sending you the same block in the future.
Ladies,
You have to remember I am a non traditional Quilter.
I also have a warped Military sense of humor.
But I do love to quilt.
Quilting helps keep me sane.


----------



## maxine

Jlynnp thank you for sharing the picture.. a great looking bunch of American Heroes.!!. my husband is Vietnam Vet, PBR. now he is 80% disabled.. my Dad was Army WWII Calvary, and as I said before, my Son is Navy.. War is HELL no matter when our people served,, and yes the families left behind waiting are just as much heroes as those serving.. Keep well my friends..


----------



## maxine

I received my _*blocks*_ today!!!! I love them all!! Wow you ladies rock!! They do look wonderful together, I'd love to tell about each block but I don't want to spoil it for you,, Meima6 your block pattern is wonderful and looks perfect with the delicate raspberries, Yes! and thank you so much.. I want to get these put together very soon.. woohoo!!


----------



## COSunflower

Oh my goodness!!! I wonder if mine are here yet? I still don't feel good enough to go to PO and tomorrow is Sunday so will just wait till Monday. But oh I can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I will take pictures of all of the blocks together and post them when everyone has gotten them. I have been playing with how to put them all together.


----------



## maxine

They really are beautiful.. looking forward to seeing your hostess blocks too!


----------



## Belfrybat

Very, very nice blocks. I think I'm going to make a wall hanging and a table runner. Great work, everyone!


----------



## COSunflower

Got my squishie today!!!! All of the blocks are beautiful!!! Boy, do I ever need to get online and look for some NEW fabrics!! My blocks look so plain next to everyone elses!!! I've been using up my stash - esp. since I couldn't get out walking in the stores for a few months but I can see that I need some NEW AND COLORFUL fabrics for my stash!!! I promise that my summer blocks will be nicer.  Meima6 - I LOVE your raspberry fabric!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE for your beautiful blocks!!!!


----------



## maxine

Kim I liked your block very much.. I'm glad you used that fabric.. it goes very well with the other blocks.. I'm loving all the different greens mixed with all the fruits & vegetables.. I was afraid mine would be TOO wild but seeing it with all the others it's okay..at least I hope all you ladies think so too.!!??


----------



## Calico Katie

I got my blocks today and they are gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant! Thanks everybody, these are going to make a beautiful lap quilt.


----------



## rjayne

Just opened my package. I love ️the blocks. They look great together. I am always amazed how 8 or more different quilters can make blocks with just a theme in common and they always look so good together. 

Jlynnp great picture. And it looked like you had a beautiful day. Wonderful that you can get together like that. 

MO my prayers are with you.


----------



## Meima6

Oh, I LOVE the blocks! Thank you to all for your kindness regarding "the raspberry clover block". I will make up for my boo-boo. Blessings to all.


----------



## Meima6

Oh, I LOVE the blocks! Thank you to all for your kindness regarding "the raspberry clover block". I will make up for my boo-boo. Blessings to all.


----------



## Belfrybat

Pics? I know what the main blocks look like (beautiful!) but am interested in seeing the hostess blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

I had thought to wait until I got Mo's but I will post those later. These are the hostess blocks. They are all beautiful and this will make a beautiful quilt.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Everybody should get their blocks Saturday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Today at 10:04 am I became a Granny J.
Baby Estelle Lee Creamer made her appearance 11 days early.
She weighted 7 pounds and 11 ounces
She is 19 inches long.
Mama and daddy(oldest son) is exhausted.
Granny J is happy everybody is healthy.
Will sleep tonight.


----------



## maxine

I love the name and she sounds lovely!! We need pics please


----------



## COSunflower

Congratulations Granny J.!!!!! I bet baby Estelle is as precious as a bug!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Congratulations Granny J.!!!!! I bet baby Estelle is as precious as a bug!!!


yes she is.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Today at 10:04 am I became a Granny J.
> Baby Estelle Lee Creamer made her appearance 11 days early.
> She weighted 7 pounds and 11 ounces
> She is 19 inches long.
> Mama and daddy(oldest son) is exhausted.
> Granny J is happy everybody is healthy.
> Will sleep tonight.


Didn't sleep worth crap.
Might get some sleep when they come home Saturday.


----------



## Jlynnp

I got mine today, very nice!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> I got mine today, very nice!


Hope they were worth the wait.


----------



## maxine

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Everybody should get their blocks Saturday.


Mo your blocks arrived today!! Thank you for sending them.. I love the colors of the spring flower blocks & all the of intricate pieces you put together.. the vegetable block made me smile with the words & all the hand embroidery is appreciated.. no wonder it took you so long to finish them!! 

Now you can take a deep breath & enjoy that new grandbaby before you start the Summer Swap..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Mo your blocks arrived today!! Thank you for sending them.. I love the colors of the spring flower blocks & all the of intricate pieces you put together.. the vegetable block made me smile with the words & all the hand embroidery is appreciated.. no wonder it took you so long to finish them!!
> 
> Now you can take a deep breath & enjoy that new grandbaby before you start the Summer Swap..


Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Thank you


Actually the floral blocks took the longest. Those were the fifth set, couldn't get the others quite right.
But don't worry the other 4 sets are center blocks in the Project Linus baby quilts and or coverlets.


----------



## COSunflower

My blocks came today Mo!!!  My goodness!!! You put ALOT of work into them!!! The floral block with all of the small pieces must have taken forever!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> My blocks came today Mo!!!  My goodness!!! You put ALOT of work into them!!! The floral block with all of the small pieces must have taken forever!!! Thank you so much!


You're welcome
Glad you like them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Actually the floral blocks took the longest. Those were the fifth set, couldn't get the others quite right.
> But don't worry the other 4 sets are center blocks in the Project Linus baby quilts and or coverlets.


Baby Estelle Lee Creamer
7 pounds 11 ounces
19 inches long


----------



## Belfrybat

Cute baby. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> My blocks came today Mo!!!  My goodness!!! You put ALOT of work into them!!! The floral block with all of the small pieces must have taken forever!!! Thank you so much!


Each block is different, no 2 are the same


----------



## COSunflower

Baby Estelle is SOOOOO cute!!!! Thanks for the pics Mo.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Baby Estelle is SOOOOO cute!!!! Thanks for the pics Mo.


Thank you


----------



## maxine

I want to share my blocks I received from Mo with you.. She really worked hard on them.. thanks again Mo !!


----------



## COSunflower

MANY hours of work there Mo!!!! Thank you for your fun blocks!!!


----------



## rjayne

Fruit and veggie block from mo


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Glad you all liked them


----------

